# 2013 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the one of the largest VTA events/races in the country. With racers coming from over 20 different states, and over 20 sponsors supplying great prizes. As well as National title trophies

2013 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS

in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.

SEPT 19-22

DATE:
Sept 19TH-22ND


PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207
615-851-1876

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ


RULES:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

ROAR
Touring Car and 12th Scale

ENTRY:
$35 first class, $15 second class, Jr VTA $10(FREE if parent is running VTA)


CLASSES:
____VTA
____USGT
____17.5 ROAR Stock TC on JACO BLUES
____13.5 ROAR Stock 12th Scale
____JR VTA

Format:
Thursday 
Track open 5pm-10pm for setup/signup 

Friday 
Track open 12noon-10pm for setup/signup/controlled practice(order Jr VTA,VTA,USGT,TC,12th)

Saturday
Track open 8am 
Concourse/group pics/drivers meeting at 12noon
1st RD Quals at 1pm SHARP

Sunday
Track open 7am open practice
LCQ at 9am(subject to change)

After Aug 1st, mail entry form w/ check or money order to:

KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

Sleep Inn is the host hotel at $54 a night ask for the USVTA Southern Nationals

SXT traction compound is the ONLY traction compound allowed

Track/event is limited to 80 bodies/150 entries

If you are a local that has a pit space that you paid for, in order for you to keep that space for this event, you MUST have your entry paid in FULL by Aug 19th. If not it goes up for grabs to whomever has paid.

Paid entries will come 1st for pit space. And we will not reserve extra pit spaces unless everyone at your table is paid in FULL before Aug 19th. After the 19th, 1st come basis.

If you have a disability, please notify me asap, and once your entry is paid I will keep you close to the track and tech as possible.

Due to the charges from Paypal, no refunds will be allowed if you pay with Paypal. If you mail your entry in, Refunds will be made till Sept 1st. No refunds after Sept 1st

Hobby Lobby Int. will be on-site with parts, ask for Chris

Mrs. Kinnard will be there Fri-Sat serving some of her famous BBQ, fish, hamburger, hotdogs, coleslaw, fries, and spaghetti for around $5-$6 a plate

Sponsors:
Rockstar Paints
McAllister
Novak
Team Associated/Reedy
Hobby Lobby
Boca
KRC
Nashrcracer.com
Sleep Inn

************************************************** *****************


NOTES:

USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style

NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker. Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds, THIS WILL HAPPEN, per Robert Dirla Track owner. 

Tire tread will need to be visible for every round.

The Ballastic 25.5 motor as we know it is being removed from the Novak line of motors. Its replacement is the New Novak Ballistic Boss VTA Edition 25.5T Brushless Motor(#3626V). I have been reassured by Novak and others that its the same motor that we currently use, with the exception of the vented endbells. So in short this motor will be allowed at the event. So with that being said, the older motors can use them as well, but must from Novak, part #5925. NO extra cutting on the endbells. 


2013-2014 U.S.VTA National Racing Series Coming SOON!!!!...Southern Nationals, Summit Nationals, and Scale Nationals....

MAKE THE A-MAIN!!!!!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Entries*

Entries List

USVTA

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Michael Jones
James McNees
Eric Whiteside
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
David "Sharpie " Walker
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Rob King
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge

USGT

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Rich "Murph " Murphy
Eric "Snowy " Schneeweis
Ryan Gracey
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge

17.5 TC Spec

Michael Jones
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Chanc Saari
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Ryan Gracey

12th Scale 13.5 Spec

Chanc Saari
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Shay Moody

JR USVTA

Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe


this is the current list I have...If I missed your name or you plan on attending this Great Event, please post up so I can add you to the list...thank you

Lets see if we can beat last years entries of 120?.... 

Flyer is coming or goto Rcsignup to get registered

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3280


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Entries List

USVTA

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Michael Jones
James McNees
Eric Whiteside
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
David "Sharpie " Walker
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Rob King
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Scott Black
Chuck Mackin

USGT

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Rich "Murph " Murphy
Eric "Snowy " Schneeweis
Ryan Gracey
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Kyle Black
Scott Black

17.5 TC Spec

Michael Jones
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Chanc Saari
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Ryan Gracey
Joe Roach

12th Scale 13.5 Spec

Chanc Saari
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Shay Moody
Chuck Mackin

JR USVTA

Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Kyle Black

this is the current list I have...If I missed your name or you plan on attending this Great Event, please post up so I can add you to the list...thank you

Lets see if we can beat last years entries of 120?....

Flyer is coming or goto Rcsignup to get registered

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3280


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Entries List

USVTA

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Michael Jones
James McNees
Eric Whiteside
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
David "Sharpie " Walker
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Rob King
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Scott Black
Chuck Mackin
Jason Graham
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Oliver

USGT

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Rich "Murph " Murphy
Eric "Snowy " Schneeweis
Ryan Gracey
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Kyle Black
Scott Black
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Matthew Lyons
Justin Oliver

17.5 TC Spec

Michael Jones
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Chanc Saari
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Ryan Gracey
Joe Roach
Jason Graham
Brian Busse
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Lyons

12th Scale 13.5 Spec

Chanc Saari
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Shay Moody
Chuck Mackin

JR USVTA

Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Kyle Black
Nathan hammermeister

this is the current list I have...If I missed your name or you plan on attending this Great Event, please post up so I can add you to the list...thank you

Lets see if we can beat last years entries of 120?....

Flyer is coming or goto Rcsignup to get registered

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3280


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the one of the largest VTA events/races in the country. With racers coming from over 20 different states, and over 20 sponsors supplying great prizes. As well as National title trophies.


2013 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS

in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.


DATE:
Sept 19TH-22ND


PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207
615-851-1876

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ


RULES:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

ROAR
Touring Car and 12th Scale
Trinity Based D3.5 motors will not be allowed

ENTRY:
$35 first class, $15 second class, Jr VTA $10(FREE if parent is running VTA)


CLASSES:
____VTA
____USGT
____17.5 ROAR Stock TC on JACO BLUES($25 set)
____13.5 ROAR Stock 12th Scale
____JR VTA

In addition to FREE entry for Jr VTA if the parent is running VTA, Im going to take the 1st 50 Paid VTA entries and put all their names in a hat. The winner will receive a brand new Team Novak Edge / Ballistic Boss VTA 25.5T Race Combo.

NOTES:

USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style

NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker. Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds, THIS WILL HAPPEN, per Robert Dirla Track owner.

Tire tread will need to be visible for every round.

The Ballastic 25.5 motor as we know it is being removed from the Novak line of motors. Its replacement is the New Novak Ballistic Boss VTA Edition 25.5T Brushless Motor(#3626V). I have been reassured by Novak and others that its the same motor that we currently use, with the exception of the vented endbells. So in short this motor will be allowed at the event. So with that being said, the older motors can use them as well, but must from Novak, part #5925. NO extra cutting on the endbells.

make sure that if you put vented end bells on your current motor, that's its the ones from Novak

Format:
Thursday
Track open 5pm-10pm for setup/signup

Friday
Track open 12noon-10pm for setup/signup/controlled practice(order Jr VTA,VTA,USGT,TC,12th)

Saturday
Track open 8am
Concourse/group pics/drivers meeting at 12noon
1st RD Quals at 1pm SHARP

Sunday
Track open 7am open practice
LCQ at 9am(subject to change)

After Aug 1st, mail entry form w/ check or money order to:

KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207


HOST HOTEL:
Sleep Inn is the host hotel at $54 a night ask for the USVTA Southern Nationals

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Hobby Shop:
HobbyLobby will have parts and supplies on hand for the event, as well as what Dirla has on-site at the track

SXT traction compound is the ONLY traction compound allowed

Track/event is limited to 80 bodies/150 entries

If you are a local that has a pit space that you paid for, in order for you to keep that space for this event, you MUST have your entry paid in FULL by Aug 19th. If not it goes up for grabs to whomever has paid.

Paid entries will come 1st for pit space. And we will not reserve extra pit spaces unless everyone at your table is paid in FULL before Aug 19th. After the 19th, 1st come basis.

If you have a disability, please notify me asap, and once your entry is paid I will keep you close to the track and tech as possible.

Due to the charges from Paypal, no refunds will be allowed if you pay with Paypal. If you mail your entry in, Refunds will be made till Sept 1st. No refunds after Sept 1st

Hobby Lobby Int. will be on-site with parts, ask for Chris

Mrs. Kinnard will be there Fri-Sat serving some of her famous BBQ, fish, hamburger, hotdogs, coleslaw, fries, and spaghetti for around $5-$6 a plate

Sponsors:
Rockstar Paints
McAllister
Novak
Team Associated/Reedy
Hobby Lobby
Boca
KRC
Nashrcracer.com
Sleep Inn
HPI/HB

Rockstar Paints is an official sponsor, 20% discount on paint to any racer wanting paintwork done for this race.

http://rockstarpaint.blogspot.com/p/rc-cars.html


Chris and Hobby Lobby Int is donating a AE TC6.1 kit

http://www.hobby-lobby.com/

Robert Dirla aka Nashrcracer is donating a XRAY T3R

Go to:

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3280


This event/race will be the start of the 2013-2014 U.S.VTA National Racing Series

Entries List

USVTA

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Michael Jones
James McNees
Eric Whiteside
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
David "Sharpie " Walker
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Rob King
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Scott Black
Chuck Mackin
Jason Graham
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Oliver
Josh Butts
Donald Martin
Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Melvin Lee
Robert Dirla
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Kent Ball
Cornbread

USGT

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Rich "Murph " Murphy
Eric "Snowy " Schneeweis
Ryan Gracey
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Kyle Black
Scott Black
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Matthew Lyons
Justin Oliver
Josh Butts
Brad Norris
Brad Norris Sr?
Donald Martin
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Kent Ball
Melvin Lee

17.5 TC Spec

Michael Jones
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Chanc Saari
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Ryan Gracey
Joe Roach
Jason Graham
Brian Busse
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Lyons
Eric EA Anderson
Eric Gillispie
Melvin Lee
Drew Ellis
Jason Beaver

12th Scale 13.5 Spec

Chanc Saari
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Shay Moody
Chuck Mackin
Eric EA Anderson
Scott Fuller
Brad Norris
Robert Dirla
Drew Ellis
Jason Beaver

JR USVTA

Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Kyle Black
Nathan hammermeister
Yung Boullard

101 and growing


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

109...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Go to:

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3280

Entries List

USVTA

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Michael Jones
James McNees
Eric Whiteside
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
David "Sharpie " Walker
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Rob King
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Scott Black
Chuck Mackin
Jason Graham
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Oliver
Josh Butts
Donald Martin
Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Melvin Lee
Robert Dirla
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Kent Ball
Cornbread
Nolan Porter
Paul Richardson
Sam Bailey
David "Dave " Hart
Mark Miller
Jeff Johnson
Shawn Stevens
jeremy hardesty

USGT

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Rich "Murph " Murphy
Eric "Snowy " Schneeweis
Ryan Gracey
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Kyle Black
Scott Black
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Matthew Lyons
Justin Oliver
Josh Butts
Brad Norris
Brad Norris Sr?
Donald Martin
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Kent Ball
Melvin Lee
Paul Richardson
Sam Bailey
Mark Miller
Jeff Johnson
Shawn Stevens
jeremy hardesty

17.5 TC Spec

Michael Jones
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Chanc Saari
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Ryan Gracey
Joe Roach
Jason Graham
Brian Busse
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Lyons
Eric EA Anderson
Eric Gillispie
Melvin Lee
Drew Ellis
Jason Beaver

12th Scale 13.5 Spec

Chanc Saari
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Shay Moody
Chuck Mackin
Eric EA Anderson
Scott Fuller
Brad Norris
Robert Dirla
Drew Ellis
Jason Beaver
Brian Lettrich
Bryan Klammer

JR USVTA

Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Kyle Black
Nathan hammermeister
Yung Boullard


117 entries....and growing with over 40 bodies/racers


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to thank all of the racers that have paid their entries early...This really helps in ordering trophies and food ect..not to mention the pitspaces...you early paying really helps , thank you

Also...a lot of you haven't, please do, as stated we can not make any special exceptions...if 80 racers get paid beforehand, I can not accept anymore unless you are willing to pit outside/trailer/RV...

Get you entries in and paid asap...

flyers and rcsignups is waiting

mail flyer to:

po box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207


122 entries....and growing with over 40 bodies/racers

45 VTA 
37 GT
22 TC
14 GTP
4 Jr


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

ROAR
Touring Car and 12th Scale
Trinity Based D3.5 motors will not be allowed

You do know that the D3.5 motors are approved ROAR Motors (17.5 as of July1st and 13.5 was never banned).....


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Originally Posted by thisguy2849 View Post
Are the d3.5 based 17.5 motors going to be allowed? 

We normally go with what's on the board for the TC/12th scale class with what Vegas does considering most of those racers use this race as a warm-up for the Vegas event...

Its official, the Trinity Based D3.5 and others will not be run at Vegas per Scotty...with that said...it will not be allowed at this event as well, I hope this doesn't effect anybody decision to attend a great event I the 2013 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, U.S.A....*
Cya soon


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Man I got to get signed up, I'm slacking...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

come on...we waiting on ya


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

142 entries....and growing with over 60 bodies/racers


This event/race will be the start of the 2013-2014 U.S.VTA National Racing Series 



I would strongly advise ppl to get there entry in asap...no joke...I can not make any exceptions, unless you are bringing a trailer or rv to pit in....



*THIS EVENT WILL SELL OUT!!!!!!!!*



2013 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS - 50 days left to register! 

GOTO RCSIGNUPS

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3280

or fill out one of the great flyers fron Evan or Kent and mail them to me


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, I'm not on the list!

You told me to send you an email and I did. I would do the RCSignUp thing but I can't create a car profile...

Gary Crispin
VTA and USGT


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok I will add you. Mail an entry in to me asap


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

BATTMAN said:


> Ok I will add you. Mail an entry in to me asap


Nevermind. I just created a profile using a TC4 and paid via PayPal. Didn't want to be different. :hat:

Do you know who runs the RCSignUp site? They've not responded to my requests to add a manufacturer.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there event T-shirts this year?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thx working on shirt


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Just a heads up to any of the racers in the area that would like to attend this event....The track only holds 80 bodies....we have over 75 entered, and more 60 paid and paid entries coming in daily, with only 46 days left to close signups...

you can mail in a flyer or 

pay at Paypal ....Robert Dirla

[email protected]

154 entries....and growing with over 75 bodies/racers

we will have room for trailer and RV's...or even outside pitting...but the 1st 80 will pit inside

Thanks again
Myron


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

here are some groups that have paid and have let me know they want to pit together...pm me if there is a mistake.....

Jeremy 
Dave H
Sam 
Mark 

Paul 
Shane 
Larry 
????????

Brad
Tim

Dirla
Skeen

Rossi
EA
Bryan
Brian

Brent
Chanc
Jason B
Justin O

Kevin
Rob
Brian B
Rich/John

David FL
Pete 
Pete Jr 
Scott M

Bread
Chris
Scott F
Tommy
Billy?

Battman
Yung
David 
David Jr

also not sure I mention this or not...

The A/C room will be getting a make-over...it has 8 full tables and 1/2 table, with a brand new air conditioner in it....ice cold...as well as the flat screens tv and monitors...fresh paint too, all for the onroaders that want to pit in there...

FYI...get it while its hot,,seats 34 racers


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you put the Indy guys together too?

That would include, but is not limited to:

David Franklin
Gary Crispin
Scott Black 
Kyle Black
Jeremiah
Walt Arthur
Don't know if Jonesy (Michael) wants to hang with us or not?

Thanks


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

okay...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Paid entry*

NOT HEARD FROM

jody miller
Shawn Stevens
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Bobby Watson
Kent Ball
Brad Norris Sr
Lee Keslar
David Walker
John Elmer
Drew Ellis
Evan "WNRacing " Williams
Shay Moody
Ray "RacerRay " Alsbrooks

IVE TALKED TO AND ARE PAYING

Mike Durham
James Raymer
Jason Pepper
Will Sheffield
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Donald Martin
Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Jeff Johnson
Jason Graham
von perry
Josh B

PAID IN FULL...74

Eric W
RJ W
Uncle K
Melvin Lee
Me
Yung
Robert D
Scott F
Chris C
Bread
Billy T
Tommy U
Mike S
Brad N
Gary C
Mike J
David H
Jeremy H
Justin Z
Rodney B
Tim M
Larry G
Justin L
Matt L
Nathan H
Brent W
David Sr
David Jr
Brian L
Bryan K
Wiil H
Sam B
Zo H
Ryan G
Justin O
Shane M
Bill W
AJ W
Joe R
EA
Tony W
Cody A
Scott M
Scott B
Kyle B
Bill E
Mark M
Paul R
Nolan P
Chanc S
Travis S
Peter P
Pete P
Rich M
Rob K
Kevin K
Brian B
Dave F
David F
Chuck M
Eric S
John J
Hairy H
Steve R
Jason B
Jeramiah W
Cody W
Bubba M
Mike L
James M
Reshaud M
Monti P
Alex V
Brad U


LETS GET THIS THING SOLD OUT!!!!!!...get that one entry in to secure your spot...you can add a class the day of...

ps...dont forget if you have a trailer or RV or would like to pit on the asphalt that's fine too


Let me break this down....42 in track room....and 39 in the A/C room...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

NOT HEARD FROM

jody miller
Shawn Stevens
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Bobby Watson
Kent Ball
Brad Norris Sr
Lee Keslar
David Walker
John Elmer
Drew Ellis
Evan "WNRacing " Williams
Shay Moody
Ray "RacerRay " Alsbrooks

IVE TALKED TO AND ARE PAYING

Mike Durham
James Raymer
Jason Pepper
Will Sheffield
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Donald Martin
Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Jeff Johnson
Jason Graham
von perry
Josh B

PAID IN FULL...81

Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Jeff Johnson
Jason Graham
Eric W
RJ W
Uncle K
Melvin Lee
von perry
Dave Johnson
Josh B

Me
Yung
Robert D
Scott F
Chris C
Bread
Billy T
Tommy U
Mike S
Brad N
Gary C
Mike J
David H
Jeremy H
Justin Z
Rodney B
Tim M
Larry G
Justin L
Matt L
Nathan H
Brent W
David Sr
David Jr
Brian L
Bryan K
Wiil H
Sam B
Zo H
Ryan G
Justin O
Shane M
Bill W
AJ W
Joe R
EA
Tony W
Cody A
Scott M
Scott B
Kyle B
Bill E
Mark M
Paul R
Nolan P
Chanc S
Travis S
Peter P
Pete P
Rich M
Rob K
Kevin K
Brian B
Dave F
David F
Chuck M
Eric S
John J
Hairy H
Steve R
Jason B
Jeramiah W
Cody W
Bubba M
Mike L
James M
Reshaud M
Monti P
Alex V
Brad U


LETS GET THIS THING SOLD OUT!!!!!!...get that one entry in to secure your spot...you can add a class the day of...

ps...dont forget if you have a trailer or RV or would like to pit on the asphalt that's fine too


Let me break this down....42 in track room....and 39 in the A/C room...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by DARKSIDE View Post 
Welcome to the one of the largest VTA events/races in the country. With racers coming from over 20 different states, and over 20 sponsors supplying great prizes. As well as National title trophies. 


2013 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS 

in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.


DATE:
Sept 19TH-22ND


PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207
615-851-1876

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ


RULES:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

ROAR
Touring Car and 12th Scale
Trinity Based D3.5 motors will not be allowed

ENTRY:
$35 first class, $15 second class, Jr VTA $10(FREE if parent is running VTA)


CLASSES:
____VTA
____USGT
____17.5 ROAR Stock TC on JACO BLUES($25 set)
____13.5 ROAR Stock 12th Scale
____JR VTA

In addition to FREE entry for Jr VTA if the parent is running VTA, Im going to take the 1st 50 Paid VTA entries and put all their names in a hat. The winner will receive a brand new Team Novak Edge / Ballistic Boss VTA 25.5T Race Combo.

NOTES:

USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style

NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker. Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds, THIS WILL HAPPEN, per Robert Dirla Track owner.

Tire tread will need to be visible for every round.

The Ballastic 25.5 motor as we know it is being removed from the Novak line of motors. Its replacement is the New Novak Ballistic Boss VTA Edition 25.5T Brushless Motor(#3626V). I have been reassured by Novak and others that its the same motor that we currently use, with the exception of the vented endbells. So in short this motor will be allowed at the event. So with that being said, the older motors can use them as well, but must from Novak, part #5925. NO extra cutting on the endbells.

make sure that if you put vented end bells on your current motor, that's its the ones from Novak

Format:
Thursday 
Track open 5pm-10pm for setup/signup 

Friday 
Track open 12noon-10pm for setup/signup/controlled practice(order Jr VTA,VTA,USGT,TC,12th)

Saturday
Track open 8am 
Concourse/group pics/drivers meeting at 12noon
1st RD Quals at 1pm SHARP, 2 more to follow

Sunday
Track open 7am open practice
LCQ at 9am(subject to change), followed by mains

After Aug 1st, mail entry form w/ check or money order to:

KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207


HOST HOTEL:
Sleep Inn is the host hotel at $54 a night ask for the USVTA Southern Nationals

http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464 

Sleep Inn (TN464) 
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207 
Phone: (615) 227-8686 
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Hobby Shop:
HobbyLobby will have parts and supplies on hand for the event, as well as what Dirla has on-site at the track

SXT traction compound is the ONLY traction compound allowed

If you are running the MRT personal transponders, they will not work at Thunder RC home of the 2013 U.S.VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, U.S.A.

Track/event is limited to 80 bodies/150 entries

If you are a local that has a pit space that you paid for, in order for you to keep that space for this event, you MUST have your entry paid in FULL by Aug 19th. If not it goes up for grabs to whomever has paid.

Paid entries will come 1st for pit space. And we will not reserve extra pit spaces unless everyone at your table is paid in FULL before Aug 19th. After the 19th, 1st come basis.

If you have a disability, please notify me asap, and once your entry is paid I will keep you close to the track and tech as possible.

Due to the charges from Paypal, no refunds will be allowed if you pay with Paypal. If you mail your entry in, Refunds will be made till Sept 1st. No refunds after Sept 1st

Hobby Lobby Int. will be on-site with parts, ask for Chris

Mrs. Kinnard will be there Fri-Sat serving some of her famous BBQ, fish, hamburger, hotdogs, coleslaw, fries, and spaghetti for around $5-$6 a plate

Sponsors:
Rockstar Paints
McAllister
Novak
Team Associated/Reedy
Hobby Lobby
Boca
KRC
Nashrcracer.com
Sleep Inn
HPI/HB
SXT Traction 
FalconSEKIDO/Hobbywing
Porterhouse Motorsports 
Team Tekin
Proline/Protoform
Summit RC Raceway
RC America

Rockstar Paints is an official sponsor, 20% discount on paint to any racer wanting paintwork done for this race.

http://rockstarpaint.blogspot.com/p/rc-cars.html 


Chris and Hobby Lobby Int is donating a AE TC6.1 kit

http://www.hobby-lobby.com/

Robert Dirla aka Nashrcracer is donating a XRAY T3R

Jeremy and Summit RC are donating a AE TC4 Club Racer and 2 FREE entries to the 2014 U.S.VTA Indoor Nationals

http://summitrcraceway.com/index.html

Go to:

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=3280

Entries List

USVTA

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Michael Jones
James McNees
Eric Whiteside
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
David "Sharpie " Walker
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Rob King
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Scott Black
Chuck Mackin
Jason Graham
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Oliver
Josh Butts
Donald Martin
Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Melvin Lee
Robert Dirla
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Kent Ball
Cornbread
Nolan Porter
Paul Richardson
Sam Bailey
David "Dave " Hart
Mark Miller
Jeff Johnson
Shawn Stevens
jeremy hardesty 
Bill Eisenhard 
Scott Meeks 
William "Bubba" Moncrief
David Owens
Bobby Watson
Shane Mills
Alonzo "Zo" Hess
James "Jamie" Raymer
mike "hairy " Henderson
Mike "Myke D " Durham
Jason "Pepper " Pepper
Walter Arthur, Jr
Will "Will Hillis " Hillis
Larry Gross
jody miller
Gary Crispin
Dave Johnson

USGT

David "Indy Dave" Franklin
Kevin Kane
A.J. Wilusz
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
John Ermer
Bill "Bill " Wilusz
David Franklin
John Jolley
Rich "Murph " Murphy
Eric "Snowy " Schneeweis
Ryan Gracey
Travis "Travis Surridge " Surridge
Uncle Kenny
von perry
Joe Roach
Kyle Black
Scott Black
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Matthew Lyons
Justin Oliver
Josh Butts
Brad Norris
Brad Norris Sr?
Donald Martin
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Kent Ball
Melvin Lee
Paul Richardson
Sam Bailey
Mark Miller
Jeff Johnson
Shawn Stevens
jeremy hardesty 
Scott Fuller
Shane Mills
David Owens
Jason "Pepper " Pepper
Walter Arthur, Jr
Justin Lyons
Larry Gross
Timothy "Tim" Moore
Jeremiah Ward
Gary Crispin

17.5 TC Spec

Michael Jones
justin "JstnZrnr " zoerner
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Chanc Saari
WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD
Grant "orcadigital " Remington 
TONY WILLIAMS
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Ryan Gracey
Joe Roach
Jason Graham
Brian Busse
RJ Whiteside
Cody Armes
Lee Keslar
Justin Lyons
Eric EA Anderson
Eric Gillispie
Melvin Lee
Drew Ellis
Jason Beaver
Bill Eisenhard
Evan "WNRacing " Williams
Alonzo "Zo" Hess
jody miller
Rodney Barrett
Steve Rossi
Cody Woods
Michael Larson
Monti Panzica
Ray "RacerRay " Alsbrooks
Alex Varcoe
Brad Underwood
Dave Johnson

12th Scale 13.5 Spec

Chanc Saari
Brent "BhamBrent " Wiley
Grant "orcadigital " Remington
Shay Moody
Chuck Mackin
Eric EA Anderson
Scott Fuller
Brad Norris
Robert Dirla
Drew Ellis
Jason Beaver
Brian Lettrich 
Bryan Klammer
Bill Eisenhard
mike "hairy " Henderson
Steve Rossi
Jeremiah Ward
Michael Larson
Monti Panzica
Ray "RacerRay " Alsbrooks

JR USVTA

Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe
Kyle Black
Nathan hammermeister
Yung Boullard
David Owens Jr
Reshaud McNees

164 entries....and growing with over 79 bodies/racers


This event/race will be the start of the 2013-2014 U.S.VTA National Racing Series

here are some groups that have paid and have let me know they want to pit together...pm me if there is a mistake.....

??????
??????
??????
??????
x2 

Ryan G

Alonzo Hess 
Myke Durham?
Jason Pepper
Jamie Raymer

Rodney
Jason G?
Tony W
Chuck M

William
Josh B?
Cody A?
Mack M?

Bill E
Joe R
Jeff J?
Von P?

Jerimiah
Scott B
Kyle
Indy Dave

Gary C
Walt 
Cody W
Mike J

Justin L
Matt
Nathan

Eric W?
RJ W?
Mike L
Ken P?
Eric S
Justin Z

Jeremy 
Dave H
Sam B 
Mark M

Paul R
Shane M
Larry G
????????

Brad
Tim
Justin O

Dirla
Skeen?

Rossi
EA
Bryan
Brian

Brent
Chanc
Jason B
James M/Reshaud M

Kevin K
Rob K
Brian B
Rich/John

David FL
Pete P
Pete Jr 
Scott M

Bread?
Chris C?
Scott F?
Tommy U?
Billy T?

Battman
Yung
David 
David Jr

Just a heads up to any of the racers in the area that would like to attend this event....The track only holds 80 bodies....we have over 75 entered, and more than 60 paid and paid entries coming in daily, with only 46 days left to close signups...

you can mail in a flyer or 

pay at Paypal ....Robert Dirla

[email protected]


we will have room for trailer and RV's...or even outside pitting...but the 1st 80 will pit inside

Thanks again
Myron

Originally Posted by DARKSIDE View Post 
NOT HEARD FROM

jody miller
Shawn Stevens 
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Bobby Watson
Brad Norris Sr
Lee Keslar
David Walker
John Elmer
Drew Ellis
Evan "WNRacing " Williams
Shay Moody
Ray "RacerRay " Alsbrooks

IVE TALKED TO AND ARE PAYING

Kent Ball
Mike Durham
Will Sheffield
Will Anderson
Maynard McCulley
Donald Martin

PAID IN FULL...84

Marqus Bryant
Eric Gillispie
Jeff Johnson
Jason Graham
Eric W
RJ W
Uncle K
Melvin Lee
von perry
Dave Johnson
Josh B

Me
Yung
Robert D
Scott F
Chris C
Bread
Billy T
Tommy U
Mike S
Brad N
Gary C
Mike J
David H
Jeremy H
Justin Z
Rodney B
Tim M
Larry G
Justin L
Matt L
Nathan H
Brent W
David Sr
David Jr
Brian L
Bryan K
Wiil H
Sam B
Zo H
Ryan G
Justin O
Shane M
Bill W
AJ W
Joe R
EA
Tony W
Cody A
Scott M
Scott B
Kyle B
Bill E
Mark M
Paul R
Nolan P
Chanc S
Travis S
Peter P
Pete P
Rich M
Rob K
Kevin K
Brian B
Dave F
David F
Chuck M
Eric S
John J
Hairy H
Steve R
Jason B
Jeramiah W
Cody W
Bubba M
Mike L
James M
Reshaud M
Monti P
Alex V
Brad U
James R
Jason P
Grant R

LETS GET THIS THING SOLD OUT!!!!!!...get that one entry in to secure your spot...you can add a class the day of...

ps...dont forget if you have a trailer or RV or would like to pit on the asphalt that's fine too 


Let me break this down....44 in track room....and 40 in the A/C room...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

SOLD OUT 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thank you and all the sponsors....

WE ARE SOLD OUT.....

Unless you have a trailer or would like to pit outside...or you have a buddy that wouldn't mind squeezing in between you to make 3 to a side...

if so pm me and we will discuss it...

also the A/C room has plenty of bottom storage under the tables

original post updated with all the info....

2013 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/736730-2013-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Sponsors*

looking around to run something NEW?....

http://racepf.com/


Protoform is at it again...

Originally Posted by EricPF 
Hey racers,

Here's a little appetizer of the new VTA body from PF that I know many of you are waiting for, Rising up soon!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...rmRaceBodies&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13765722423556


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Myron,

Give me a call when you get a chance.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Event Shirts*

Event Shirts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay guys Sept 1st is around the corner...and here is the draft for the 2013 shirts...pre-orders can start today....same price as last years and in black, and maybe another color depending on orders

get your orders in today.....

NOTE: we did red,blue, and gray last year


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to get a couple Myron. An *XL* for me and a *L* for my son. Black is good. 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Event Shirts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will be placing the order around the middle of the month(or earlier)...if you would like a shirt, please post it or call,text,email, or pm me asap...

615-593-0536
[email protected]
615-851-1876

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL

these great shirts are done by https://www.facebook.com/korporate.kasuals

check them out...the did the shirts last year as well

http://www.companycasuals.com/korpor...uals/start.jsp

thank you

Event Shirts

5XL

4XL

3XL
Mack M
Scott Franklin

2XL
Ryan G
Von P
Tony W
Chuck M
Grant R
Joe R
Gary C

XL
Justin L
Mike H
Dave Indy
Scott B

L
Kyle B

M
Justin L(2)

S
Justin L


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by DARKSIDE View Post
We will be placing the order around the middle of the month(or earlier)...if you would like a shirt, please post it or call,text,email, or pm me asap...

615-593-0536
[email protected]
615-851-1876

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL

these great shirts are done by https://www.facebook.com/korporate.kasuals

check them out...the did the shirts last year as well

http://www.companycasuals.com/korpor...uals/start.jsp

thank you

Event Shirts

5XL

4XL

3XL
Mack M
Scott Franklin
jeff Johnson

2XL
Ryan G
Von P
Tony W
Chuck M
Grant R
Joe R
Gary C

XL
Justin L
Mike H
Dave Indy
Scott B
Eric S
Brian B
Mike M

L
Kyle B

M
Justin L(2)

S
Justin L


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by DARKSIDE View Post
We will be placing the order around the middle of the month(or earlier)...if you would like a shirt, please post it or call,text,email, or pm me asap...

615-593-0536
[email protected]
615-851-1876

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL

these great shirts are done by https://www.facebook.com/korporate.kasuals

check them out...the did the shirts last year as well

http://www.companycasuals.com/korpor...uals/start.jsp

thank you

Event Shirts

5XL

4XL

3XL
Mack M
Scott Franklin
jeff Johnson

2XL
Ryan G
Von P
Tony W
Chuck M
Grant R
Joe R
Gary C
Alonzo H

XL
Justin L
Mike H
Dave Indy
Scott B
Eric S
Brian B
Mike M
Jeremy H
Scott Meeks

L
Kyle B

M
Justin L(2)

S
Justin L


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Extra thanks*

EXTRA THANKS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just want to give a EXTRA THANK YOU to all the guys that came out this weekend to do some serious work on the THUNDER RC Track.....

Thank you guys and it looks really good...so much brighter with the walls painted


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I would like a 3XL shirt please and thank you Myron.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by DARKSIDE View Post 
We will be placing the order around the middle of the month(or earlier)...if you would like a shirt, please post it or call,text,email, or pm me asap...

615-593-0536
[email protected]
615-851-1876

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL

these great shirts are done by https://www.facebook.com/korporate.kasuals

check them out...the did the shirts last year as well

http://www.companycasuals.com/korpor...uals/start.jsp

thank you

Event Shirts

5XL
Chris Carter
Marcus B

4XL

3XL
Mack M
Scott Franklin
jeff Johnson
Will Sheffield
Dave Hart
Scott F

2XL
Ryan G
Von P
Tony W
Chuck M
Grant R
Joe R
Gary C
Alonzo H
Melvin Lee
Robert Dirla

XL
Justin L
Mike H
Dave Indy
Scott B
Eric S
Brian B
Mike M
Jeremy H
Scott Meeks
Sam B(3)
John J
Danny Frye
Chris Cooper
AJ W
Bill W

L
Kyle B
Paul R
Chuck M

M
Justin L(2)

S
Justin L


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Updated Pit space 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this is good for everybody...I tried to place everybody where they wanted to be...but of course that's not always possible....Thunder has done a lot of work to make this weekend a great one, a lot of upgrades and work has gone into it, as well as money...if I missed you please pm me

11 tables in the carpet room

#1
Rodney
Jason
Cody A/Jack
Mack/Melinda

#2
EA
Rossi
Brian
Bryan

#3
Tony
Chuck
Josh
Bubba

#4
David
David Jr
Yung
Me

#5
Eric G
Melvin
Dave ?
Marcus

#6
Brent
Chanc
Jason B
James/Reshaud

#7
Kevin
Rob
Brian B
Rich

#8
Peter
Pete
David F
Scott M

#9
Eric W
RJ
Ken
Mike
Eric S
Travis?
Justin Z

#10
Brad N
Tim
Justin O

#11
Dirla
Chuck
Mike S

10 tables in the A/C room

#1
Scott F
Chris
Tommy
Billy
Bread

#2
Justin L
Matt L
Nathan

#3
Monti
Indy Dave
Scott B
Brian S

#4
Gary
Walt
Cody
Mike J

#5
Jeremy
Dave H
Sam
Mark

#6
Bill
Joe
Jeff J?
Von?

#7
Paul
Shane
Larry
Mike M

#8
Zo
Mike D
Jamie
Jason P

#9
Nolan
Will H
AJ
Bill W

#10
John J
Hairy
Alex
Brad
Will

Personal pit/trailer ect
Ryan G
Evan
Chris H
Domenic
Ray A
Bill S
Rob S
Kent


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

You got TVs and NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

No Football, Just RACING...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

crispy said:


> You got TVs and NFL Sunday Ticket?


plenty of screens


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Updated Info

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will be placing the order around the middle of the month(or earlier)...if you would like a shirt, please post it or call,text,email, or pm me asap...

615-593-0536
[email protected]
615-851-1876

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL

these great shirts are done by https://www.facebook.com/korporate.kasuals

check them out...the did the shirts last year as well

http://www.companycasuals.com/korpor...uals/start.jsp

thank you

Event Shirts

5XL
Chris Carter
Marcus B

4XL

3XL
Mack M
Scott Franklin
jeff Johnson
Will Sheffield
Dave Hart
Scott F
Walt Arthur 

2XL
Ryan G
Von P
Tony W
Chuck M
Grant R
Joe R
Gary C
Alonzo H
Melvin Lee
Robert Dirla

XL
Justin L
Mike H
Dave Indy
Scott B
Eric S
Brian B
Mike M
Jeremy H
Scott Meeks
Sam B(3)
John J
Danny Frye
Chris Cooper
AJ W
Bill W

L
Kyle B
Paul R
Chuck M

M
Justin L(2)

S
Justin L


Updated Pit space

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this is good for everybody...I tried to place everybody where they wanted to be...but of course that's not always possible....Thunder has done a lot of work to make this weekend a great one, a lot of upgrades and work has gone into it, as well as money...if I missed you please pm me

11 tables in the carpet room

#1
Rodney
Jason
Cody A/Jack
Mack/Melinda

#2
EA
Rossi
Brian
Bryan

#3
Tony
Chuck
Josh
Bubba

#4
David
David Jr
Yung
Me

#5
Eric G
Melvin
Dave ?
Marcus

#6
Brent
Chanc
Jason B
James/Reshaud

#7
Kevin
Rob
Brian B
Rich

#8
Peter
Pete
David F
Scott M

#9
Eric W
RJ
Ken
Mike
Eric S
Travis?
Justin Z

#10
Brad N
Tim
Justin O

#11
Dirla
Chuck
Mike S

10 tables in the A/C room

#1
Scott F
Chris
Tommy
Billy
Bread

#2
Justin L
Matt L
Nathan

#3
Monti
Indy Dave
Scott B
Brian S

#4
Gary
Walt
Cody
Mike J

#5
Jeremy
Dave H
Sam
Mark

#6
Bill
Joe
Jeff J?
Von?

#7
Paul
Shane
Larry
Mike M

#8
Zo
Mike D
Jamie
Jason P

#9
Nolan
Will H
AJ
Bill W

#10
John J
Hairy
Alex
Brad
Will

Personal pit/trailer ect
Ryan G
Evan
Chris H
Domenic
Ray A
Bill S
Rob S
Kent


pay at Paypal ....Robert Dirla

[email protected]


we will have room for trailer and RV's...or even outside pitting...but the 1st 80 will pit inside

Thanks again
Myron

NOT HEARD FROM

Shawn Stevens
Daniel "Dan " Cook
Bobby Watson
Brad Norris Sr
Lee Keslar
David Walker
John Elmer
Drew Ellis
Shay Moody

IVE TALKED TO AND ARE PAYING

Bread
Billy T
Evan "WNRacing " Williams
Ray "RacerRay " Alsbrooks
jody miller
Kent Ball
Will Anderson
Donald Martin

PAID IN FULL...87

Eric Gillispie
Jeff Johnson
Eric W
RJ W
Uncle K
Melvin Lee
von perry
Dave Johnson

Me
Yung
Robert D
Scott F
Chris C
Tommy U
Mike S
Brad N
Gary C
Mike J
David H
Jeremy H
Justin Z
Rodney B
Tim M
Larry G
Justin L
Matt L
Nathan H
Brent W
David Sr
David Jr
Brian L
Bryan K
Wiil H
Sam B
Zo H
Ryan G
Justin O
Shane M
Bill W
AJ W
Joe R
EA
Tony W
Cody A
Scott M
Scott B
Kyle B
Bill E
Mark M
Paul R
Nolan P
Chanc S
Travis S
Peter P
Pete P
Rich M
Rob K
Kevin K
Brian B
Dave F
David F
Chuck M
Eric S
John J
Hairy H
Steve R
Jason B
Jeramiah W
Cody W
Bubba M
Mike L
James M
Reshaud M
Monti P
Alex V
Brad U
James R
Jason P
Grant R
Maynard Mc
Melinda B
Jason G
Marqus B
Mike M
Josh B
Will S
Myke D


Pit space is tight...but you can add all the classes you like...signups are still open

Trophies are on order...over 60 plus National titles and special awards

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ

10 DAYS AND COUNTING!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*QUICK NOTE:

also if you have friends in the A/C room that don't mind you pitting with them 3 to a side....that's fine as well...those tables have a space under to store extra stuff. Don't forget your stool... *


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Walt Arthur 3XL Please....


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Myron, you have a Pm.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

How tall of a stool do we need to bring for the Ac room?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I use the little stool..around 2.5 feet or so


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

here is the final list....If you didn't say a specific color, it will either be blue or black

Check it and make sure we have you, thanks

Event Shirts

5XL
Chris Carter
Marcus B(2)-black/blue

4XL

3XL
Mack M
Scott Franklin-blue
jeff Johnson-blue
Will Sheffield-blue
Dave Hart-blue
Scott F
Walt Arthur
me-blue

2XL
Ryan G
Von P-black
Tony W
Chuck M-black
Grant R-black
Joe R-black
Gary C-blue
Alonzo H
Melvin Lee
Robert Dirla

Eric Whiteside(3)

XL
Justin L-black
Mike H
Dave Indy-black
Scott B
Eric S
Brian B
Mike M-black
Jeremy H-black
Scott Meeks-black
Sam B(3)black/blue
John J
Danny Frye
Chris Cooper
AJ W-black
Bill W-black

Chanc-blue


L
Kyle B
Paul R-blue
Chuck M

M
Justin L(2)-black

me(2)-blue

S
Justin L-black

me-blue


50 total....


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I might be adding 13.5 1/12 scale to my list for this weekend as well.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you ProtoForm


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

2013 USVTA Southern Nats 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well before I do anything, I first will thank my wife(Eboney Kinnard) and my wonderful daughters. Im truly a very blessed and fortunate man. If not for them, this event would have never happen. They push and inspire me to do better and try very hard to be the best. And after serving 140+ plates of food, I owe you even more

Love you Ladies, Daddy

Next, I want all of you to believe me when I say I really tried hard to make this event better than the last and to be as fair as possible. I really hope everyone had a great time and will seek out this event next year. You racers local and a far are truly the best. Ive said this before, there is no event/race, without the racers. I don't care how great your event is, the racers made it that way. You 80+ racers are a straight up awesome. You came and laid down your rides and gave it your all. You all have my respect and friendship. I enjoy being able to do this for you and will continue to provide great racing events till its time to turn out the lights, or you stop coming. 

Thank you all of you, Battman

I must thank some people, starting with Eric Whiteside....coming to your race year after year is my Super Bowl, and talking to you always give me a better light on this hobby and its future. Im glad to be able to reach out to you and get the truth about anything Im looking for. 

Thank you Eric and the whole Whiteside family

Tim Moore, you are always a good friend. Very happy about you getting a chance to play and not deal with so much. I really enjoy your conversation and positive advise and everything, from RC to kids. I really look up to you and without the Music City Championships, this would never come to pass. Your contribution to any and everything is 2nd to none

Thank you always my friend

To Chuck M, Mike Skeen, and Robert Dirla....doesn't matter how anybody looks at it...without all 3 of you, there is no Thunder RC Raceway. You guys laid down a lot of personal love and dedication to make a track here in Nashville that is standing the test of time. Always getting better and building a true legacy that will be talked about from coast to coast. You had an idea and made it happen. Even with the hands of power changing, you all did your part at that time to make it happen.

Thank you, and keep it going(Dirla)

To the Thunder RC Racers and crew. I don't have any handy man skills...ZERO!, but you are a bunch of talented guys with knowledge to constantly find and build new ways to improve our little track. I looked at some old pics and was overwhelmed how far the track has come. I know its because of Chris,Tommy,Danny,Scott,Billy,Chris H,Gavin, and many others who take time and money to make the improvements needed to make our track better.

Thank you Thunder RC crew

Also thank you to all the out of town guys and tracks that came and showed major love and support for the event. You 50+ racers are super cool. Your support will go a long way. Its a nice feel to race away, and Im for one cant wait to visit all of your tracks this year(2014 too). I really hope you enjoyed yourself and it was light on the pocket. Hope everyone is getting together for next year.

Last but not least, Mr Rob King. Up or Down, Thank you for having the strength to keep and deal with the 1000's of USVTA fans and me. You truly deserve more credit than most give. I hope you continue to do a great job and keep our class Fair Fun and Cheap.

Thanks so much Champ

I must thank all our sponsors. Without them Myron uses the credit card to much...lol..thank all of you, and the racers thank all of you.

closing

Ive had a heck of a 4 months working this second job, but I wouldn't change it for all the Team Associated parts in Cali..

Ill have a race report up soon...got to get back up front on my real JOB...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

It was a great weekend Myron. Your family supported you too which was very obvious. The food on Saturday was excellent and it was nice to not have to zoom to a local restaurant and back during the day. 

My BBQ dogs were excellent!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Big Thanks to Myron and the Thunder RC crew. What a great event and great track, your hospitality was second to none. It was my first time visiting your track and this event. I will definitely be back and this event is now on my calendar for next year.


----------

